# changer le disque dur sur G3 400



## bluedeby (9 Septembre 2003)

coucou! 

j'avais ouvert ce sujet ds macos X mais je viens de decouvrir ce forum matériel! dc je mets mon sujet ici! c quand meme mieux!

 j'ai regardé un peu et j'ai trouvé déjà quelques renseignements mais je vous demande quand meme pour avoir des avis tout neuf  et aussi parceque je tenais à vous remercier de m'avoir renseigner pour la mémoire! 

j'ai recu ma barre de mémoire 512 aujourd'hui! je l'ai payé 78 euros au lieu de 159 a la fnac donc merci a sidney qui m'a donné l'adresse du site ram-discount (d'aileurs ce site vient de changer et maintenant la meme barrette est a 90, je suis bien tomber)
mon frère m'a aidé à la monter! on a eu un peu de mal bien l'enclencher mais sinon c'était facile et maintenant j'ai 640 MO de mémoire, wooohooooo!

c quand meme vraiment mieux! ca ne rame plus du tout!

donc merci a vous!

j'ai aussi imprimer les conseils de alem pour changer le disque dur interne! ca n'a pas l'air très compliqué en fait!

c vrai que meme si je ne pense pas le faire tout de suite, ca me trotte ds la tete parceque mon disque ne fait que 12 GO et là il ne m'en reste que 5 (c mieux que 1 avant que je reinitialise et que je vire os9 et surtout mes MP3 et jeux qui prenais une place monstre, lol)
bref je sens que je vais remplir cet espace vite fait parceque mes jeux faut que je les remettre (genre les sims)et des MP3, video... il y en a toujours de nvx et c chiant de tout graver! je prefere que ca reste sur le disque!

je voudrais donc quelques conseil pour bien choisir (si je le fait) le disque dur à acheter!
il y a t'il un nombre de go a ne pas dépasser? je ne pense pas mettre un disque de plus de 80 de toute facon!

il y a t'il des sites que vous connaissais qui sont pas cher! je sais qu'on peux avoir un disque interne pour pas plus de 100 euros!
tandis que les externes sont au moins a 300 ce qui est vraiment trop cher je trouve!

il y a t'il une marque mieux qu'une autre?
est ce que le disque dur de mon mac est bien un 3,5pouce ( je suis pas sure a 100% lol)

j'ai un Imac 400MHZ G3 avec maintenant 640 MO, youpiiiieee

voilà, en attendant vos conseil!


----------



## bluedeby (9 Septembre 2003)

ouah MDR, bon pour ceux qui avait repondu, c moi Deborah loiseau! 
je m'étais inscrite sous le pseudo bluedeby mais pour X raison, quand j'ai posté , ca a écrit mon prenom et nom de famille! j'ai trifouillé un peu pour essayer de mettre mon pseudo et apparement ca a marché!

dc voilà maintenant je suis bluedeby!


j'en profite pour vous demandez la difference entre les disque 8MO et 2MO parceque j'ai vu ca et je comprends pas trop!

merci, bizz


----------



## Telonioos (9 Septembre 2003)

Salut,

La carte mère de ton imac ne peut supporter que des DD de 120 Go maxi.
Personnellement, pour l'avoir testé, je te conseille un diamond max 9 de chez maxtor, en 120 Go, il a 8 Mo de mémoire cache (donc temps d'accès plus rapides pour simplifier, si je ne me trompe pas), il est en 7200 tr, bref, que du bon par rapport au DD d'origine.

Cependant, ça va chauffer un peu plus donc veille à ne pas metre ton imac en plein soleil ou dans une pièce surchauffée, sinon, tu seras obligé de monter un ventilateur.

Pour le DD, il y a des conseils par  ici et pour le ventilateur, c'est par  là .

@+


----------



## bluedeby (9 Septembre 2003)

ok merci, j'ai regardé le maxtor, c vrai que j'ai vu qu'il est souvent recommander et coute dans les 90 euros, ca va!

par contre pour cette histoire de ventilateur , j'en ai entendu parler pour les disques de 120GO mais bon je pense pas avoir besoin d'autant!

si je mets un disque de 80, est ce que je dois toujours me soucier du ventilo???

sinon, coté prix, est ce que vous avez des sites pas cher et fiable a me conseiller!

sur ram-discount je sais pas ce qui se passe depuis quelques jours, il ne propose plus de disque dur, je crois qu'ils sont en train de refaire le site! sinon ils étaient pas cher!


----------



## JediMac (9 Septembre 2003)

bluedeby a dit:
			
		

> sinon, coté prix, est ce que vous avez des sites pas cher et fiable a me conseiller!


 www.rueducommerce.com (le maxtor 80 Go, UDMA à 90.84 + port, il y a une petite promo) ou www.surcouf.fr (le même modèle à 89 euros+port).


----------



## melaure (9 Septembre 2003)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> www.rueducommerce.com (le maxtor 80 Go, UDMA à 90.84 + port, il y a une petite promo) ou www.surcouf.fr (le même modèle à 89 euros+port).



Pour une fois qu'on a un magasin pas cher à Lyon. Chez ldlc.fr tu l'auras à 75 euros + frais de port ...

http://www.ldlc.fr/fiche/PB00011816.html


----------



## JediMac (9 Septembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Pour une fois qu'on a un magasin pas cher à Lyon. Chez ldlc.fr tu l'auras à 75 euros + frais de port ...
> 
> http://www.ldlc.fr/fiche/PB00011816.html


Je suis tombé dessus avec Google, mais comme je ne connais pas ce magasin et que donc je n'ai pas testé sa fiabilité, je ne l'ai pas indiqué...


----------



## melaure (9 Septembre 2003)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Je suis tombé dessus avec Google, mais comme je ne connais pas ce magasin et que donc je n'ai pas testé sa fiabilité, je ne l'ai pas indiqué...



Il sont sérieux. Je crois même que c'est un des plus gros vendeurs en France. Ils sont même entrés en bourse il y a 3 ans ...

Ils ont un tel volume de vente qu'ils peuvent faire de sacrés tarifs !


----------



## bluedeby (9 Septembre 2003)

je me suis faite de fausse joie, je viens de regarder les prix mais en fait il y une difference de prix entre le 8Mo et le 2Mo

le 2 en effet est entre 75 et 90 euros pour les sites les moins cher mais le 8 est a au moins 100, ca fait pas une difference enorme mais c le quel qui est le mieux a prendre, le 8 Mo je suppose non??


----------



## melaure (9 Septembre 2003)

Effectivement.

J'ai acheté il y a peu un 120 Go avec 2Mo, mais c'est pour faire du stockage. Ceci dit c'est quand même un bon disque pour un vieil ordinateur comme le Starmax. Ton iMac est plus moderne et profitera mieux des perfs d'un ATA100 ou 133 avec un gros cache ... Après c'est une question de budget. J'ai été un peu contraint de l'acheter pour remplacer un autre disque ...


----------



## bluedeby (11 Septembre 2003)

coucou, 

j'ai regardé le site LDLC et lu les commentaires. Apparement le Maxtor en 8Mo chauffe bcp et n'est pas si rapide! j'hésite vraiment a prendre un 8MO 

sur mon Mac G3 en ce moment, savez vous quelle sont les caractéristiquers du disque ? parceque je le trouve bien mon disque sauf qu'il a que 12GO lol!


le seagate me parait mieux en lsant les commentaires.ils disent tous qu'il est silencieux et rapide!
 le 8Mo est a 139 , trop cher 
mais le 2MO à 80, et apparement c un tres bon disque! 

franchement je suis pomé je sais aps quoi faire!

le maxtor 8Mo est en promo jusqu'a demain à 90 ! alors j'hésite trop! parceque les commentaires disent que les maxtor chaufe bcp!

qu'est ce que vous en pensez?


----------



## bluedeby (11 Septembre 2003)

re:

et aussi je vois ca mais je comprends pas trop:

Seagate Barracuda 80 Go 7200 RPM (Bulk)

Comme tous nos disques durs il s'agit d'une version bulk fournie sans nappe, ni visserie.

ca veut dire quoi?

sur certain c écrit ATA et d'autres c ca! je pige pas!


----------



## bluedeby (14 Septembre 2003)

personne sait si le seagate est mieux que le maxtor??


----------



## Telonioos (15 Septembre 2003)

bluedeby a dit:
			
		

> personne sait si le seagate est mieux que le maxtor??



Selon moi, d'après les infos que j'ai récupéré lors du changement de mon DD, maxtor chauffe moins que Seagate

@+


----------



## bluedeby (15 Septembre 2003)

ah ben d'accord, moi j'ai lu le contraire! bon.....


----------



## Laurent_G (16 Septembre 2003)

Je suis très tenté par le 80Go de Seagate aussi.
J'attends de voir les offres à l'Apple Expo mais si je ne trouve rien je commande chez LDLC.
Mon imac 400 a supporté les 40° C de cet été, il survivra au nouveau DD.


----------



## Le Gognol (16 Septembre 2003)

'

Je ne connais pas les Maxtor mais Seagate fait des disques durs réellement trèèèès silencieux, et a priori parmi les plus fiables du marché ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## bluedeby (16 Septembre 2003)

Laurent_G a dit:
			
		

> Je suis très tenté par le 80Go de Seagate aussi.



tu prendrais le 2MO ou le 8 MO, il y a une grosse différence de prix entre les deux! je suis pas sure que ca fasse une difference enorme de prendre le 8Mo! moi j'hesite!


----------



## Telonioos (17 Septembre 2003)

bluedeby a dit:
			
		

> tu prendrais le 2MO ou le 8 MO, il y a une grosse différence de prix entre les deux! je suis pas sure que ca fasse une difference enorme de prendre le 8Mo! moi j'hesite!



sur une machine lente comme la tienne (et la mienne aussi), je te conseille le choix du 8 Mo, c'est aussi ce que j'ai pris, et je ne le regrète pas du tout, surtout après avoir fait la comparaison chez un pote sur un imac 600 qui avait changé le DD pour un 2 Mo seulement.

à toi de voir maintenant concernant la différence de prix.

pour ce qui est du choix de la marque, je continue de penser que le maxtor est meilleur au niveau de la dissipation de chaleur (mécanisme à bain d'huile)


----------



## Onra (17 Septembre 2003)

Sur ce test de disques 80Go on voit que les disques de Western Digital et de maxtor chauffe le moins. Cependant, il ne sont pas non plus les plus performant même si certains sont parmi les meilleurs.






Source  Hardware.fr


----------



## bluedeby (18 Septembre 2003)

est ce que qqun peut me dire quelle est la diiférence entre ces 2 disque dur?

Maxtor DiamondMax Plus 9 80 Go 8 Mo 7200 RPM Serial ATA (Bulk) 119   
 
 Maxtor DiamondMax Plus 9 80 Go 8 Mo ATA133 (Bulk) 89,95

merci!

 le truc ATA (serial, RPM, ATA 100 et 133)et tout ca je comprends pas trop! ils disent aussi que c livré sans cables ni accéssoires..est ce qu'on en a besoin pour l'installer sous mac? est ce qui risque de me manquer qqch?


----------



## Onra (18 Septembre 2003)

bluedeby a dit:
			
		

> est ce que qqun peut me dire quelle est la diiférence entre ces 2 disque dur?
> 
> Maxtor DiamondMax Plus 9 80 Go 8 Mo 7200 RPM Serial ATA (Bulk) 119 
> 
> Maxtor DiamondMax Plus 9 80 Go 8 Mo ATA133 (Bulk) 89,95



Oui, la différence entre les deux c'est l'interface : parallel ATA pour l'un et serial ATA pour l'autre. Le serial ATA est l'interface dispo dans le G5, le parallel ATA celle dispo dans tous les autres macs qui acceptent des disques IDE.



			
				bluedeby a dit:
			
		

> le truc ATA (serial, RPM, ATA 100 et 133)et tout ca je comprends pas trop! ils disent aussi que c livré sans cables ni accéssoires..est ce qu'on en a besoin pour l'installer sous mac? est ce qui risque de me manquer qqch?



RPM = TPM = tours/min
ATA = norme des disques IDE
33, 66, 100, 133 = MB/s
Serial = dernière norme intégré dans le G5


----------



## Cricri (25 Septembre 2003)

Alors bluedeby, quel achat as-tu fait ?

Moi j'ai opté pour un IBM 120GXP 80 GO pour mon iMac DV 400 SE parce que j'en avais mis un sur celui de ma soeur et qui ne faisait aucun bruit !!!

Le mien est plus bruyant. En fait je ne l'entends pas vraiment le disque mais l'ordi fait globalement plus de bruit quand il tourne.... peut-être est-ce dû à la conception de mon mac par rapport à celui de ma soeur (iMac dernière génération) ?
Après tout ce que je viens de lire ici ou ailleurs, le barracuda me fait un peu envie maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







En faisant des petites recherches sur le silence et les disques durs, j'ai vu beaucoup de choses sur l'Acoustic Management et il existe une petite appli qui gère ça sur Mac : MacAAM 
Surprenant ! On entend plus l'écriture sur le disque. Mais il faut pouvoir booter sur Mac OS 9 pour faire le réglage (qui reste effectif sous X).


----------



## melaure (25 Septembre 2003)

Laurent_G a dit:
			
		

> Je suis très tenté par le 80Go de Seagate aussi.
> J'attends de voir les offres à l'Apple Expo mais si je ne trouve rien je commande chez LDLC.
> Mon imac 400 a supporté les 40° C de cet été, il survivra au nouveau DD.



J'en ai acheté un pour l'iMac de mon père. Je le monterais ce week-end ...


----------



## bluedeby (27 Septembre 2003)

alors finalement j'ai pris le maxtor 80Go et 8MO, je l'ai recu ce matin!son pris était alléchant sur surcouf il était a 89  sans frais de port!
 je vais surement le mettre ce we, croisez les doigts pour moi que je fasse pas de conneries!

j'espere qu'il chauffera pas trop! et que j'aurais pas de problème! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci pour vos conseils!


----------



## bluedeby (27 Septembre 2003)

tiens d'ailleurs maintenant que je vais le mettre! comment vous me conseillez de le aprtitionner!

je pense remettre Classic ! je sais pas si je dois mettre 5 ou 10 GO pour classic sachant que je l'utilise uniquement pour des jeux comme sim city que j'ai sous os9 ou atlantis..et puis remettre le scanner, imprimante ce genre de chose mais bon c tout!

mais je sais pas si je partitionne en 2 ou en 3! certains disent que c bien de partitionner pour mettre ses fichiers! 

vous avez fait comment vous?


----------



## Cricri (28 Septembre 2003)

Je parlais de l'achat d'un IBM 12OGXP et je voulais parlé du 180GXP (puisque c'est l'achat que j'avais fait pour ma soeur 4 mois auparavant). le 180GXP est très silencieux ce qui est beaucoup moins vrai du 120GXP.... en provenance d'un vieux stock que l'on m'a refilé (je ne citerai pas de noms, mais il semble que pour simplifier la gestion des stocks, certains vendent sous une même références plusieurs générations de disque).

Bref je suis allé changé mon 120GXP pour un 180GXP pour réaliser que la gamme IBM/Hitachi venait encore d'évoluer (Parallel-ATA/Serial ATA, disque à plus forte densité, disque plus silencieux, etc...). C'est donc échangeant toujours sous la même référence que j'ai maintenant un Hitachi Deskstar 7K250 parfaitement silencieux et plus performant que sont prédécesseur le 180GXP 

Donc  j'ai le meilleur disque IDE, comme indiqué  ICI





 Mais je reviens de loin  et j'ai "perdu" 3 jours en install et en parcourant le web 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Après avoir fait avec partitions depuis la béta d'OS X, j'ai décidé de revenir à une seule partition (sous les conseils de Xav' )


----------



## bluedeby (1 Octobre 2003)

coucou! 

ca y est j'ai changé mon disque dur dimanche dernier pour mettre le maxtor 80go!

j'ai pas eu de problèmes pour l'ouvrir, c relativemment simple d'accèder au disque dur! c'était vite fait mais je me suis fait aider quand meme! en tout cas c rapide!

 par contre pour changer le lecteur de cd ca doit etre plus difficile! enfin j'ai eu l'impression que l'accès était plus compliqué! heureusement ce n'est pas ds mes progès!

le disque marche bien! le mac reconnait 76GO  sur les 80, j'ai mis 8 pour os9, c pt meme un peut trop! mais bon j'ai ce qui faut sur osX

c agréable d'avoir plein de places! enfin!

merci pour vos conseil!

à la prochaine!


----------



## melaure (3 Octobre 2003)

J'en ai upgrader deux cette semaine. Un iMac DV 450 et un DV 400. Chacun a maintenant un 80 Go Seagate Barracuda et ils sont tellement silencieux qu'on entend le bruit de la carte mère 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 !!!


----------



## kertruc (11 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour à tous

Je crois que je vais craquer, mon disque est trop bruyant (MAXTOR 4K060H3).
Il fait 60Go, il marche bien, mais je ne supporte plus le sifflement...

Donc mon critère n°1 c'est le bruit... c'est Seagate les meilleurs ? Ça dépend des modèles où on peut faire confiance à la marque ?

J'ai vu sur Ldlc que le Seagate Barracuda 80 Go 7200 RPM était super silencieux mais qu'il chauffait... ça craint pas un peu dans un iMac G3 ?

Merci !


----------



## melaure (11 Octobre 2003)

kernnac a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous
> 
> J'ai vu sur Ldlc que le Seagate Barracuda 80 Go 7200 RPM était super silencieux mais qu'il chauffait... ça craint pas un peu dans un iMac G3 ?
> 
> Merci !



Ca ne chauffe pas plus que celui d'origine ... Par contre il est plus silencieux !


----------



## kertruc (14 Octobre 2003)

Merci !


----------



## Yanne (29 Novembre 2003)

Chers: bluedeby, Laurent G, Cricri, kernnac, malaurë,
Je me permets de relancer ce thread pour des raisons purement egoïstes: obligé d'agrandir le volume de mon stockage, j'hésite entre FW externe (easy way) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et nouveau DD interne (hard way) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Le gain en perfs (7200 tours, vitesse de transfert) justifie le choix de la solution plus pénible (démontage de l'ordi, réinstalation du système et des applis, etc.)à condition, que cela ne crâme... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors,au bout de six semaines, la phrase de melaurë, reste-elle en vigeur?



			
				melaure a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne chauffe pas plus que celui d'origine ...


----------



## melaure (29 Novembre 2003)

En fait depuis j'ai vu des commentaires mitigés sur le 7200 tr/m. Je te conseillerais plutôt un 5400 tr/m en 8 ou 16 Mo de cache. Pour le même prix tu auras un disque plus gros et il sera déjà beaucoup plus rapide que celui que tu remplaces ...

Pour le prix du 60 Go en 7200 tu as un 80 en 5400 8Mo chez MacWay.


----------



## Yanne (29 Novembre 2003)

Bonsoir, melaure,
Merci de ta rapide et hônnete reponse. J'avoue qu'elle m'incite à acheter plutôt un disque externe...Ca m'évite surtout le stress d'éventrer mon iMac cheri (pas bricoleur...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Le nombre impressionant de DDs de ton Titanium, repertoriés dans ta signature m'encourage à demander ton avis sur la viabilité de disques FW.
Sur papier leurs taux de transfert (30-35 Mops) est nettement inferieur à celui de disques internes ATA 100 (env. 80 Mops). Va savoir oú se place mon 5400 poussif...
Sentirai-je la différence? Faut-il déplacer tout le data sur FW et ne laisser que le système et le soft sur l'interne? Au'jourd'hui quasiment saturé, il pourrait devenir sensiblement plus véloce, non? D'autre part je me rapelle le poste de Telenioos, où il plaide pour l'installation du système sur FW et le boot à partir de là. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Qu'en pense tu?

A+


----------



## melaure (29 Novembre 2003)

Autant pour moi. J'ai décroché en fait. Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai pensé au PowerBook G3/400 ... oublie le précedent post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour ton iMac DV 400, je te conseille l'upgrade du DD interne. C'est vraiment facile. Je l'ai fait deux fois. Il faut juste le faire dans le calme et en faisant attention à ne pas perdre de vis.

De plus en mettant un disque Seagate Barracuda Barracuda IV de 60 ou 80 Go, tu auras une machine parfaitement silencieuse. Ce qui n'empêchera pas plus tard d'y ajouter un DD externe.

Dommage que tu ne sois pas sur Lyon. Je t'aurais fait ça en un petit quart d'heure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon pour la viabilité des DD, c'est la même en interne et en externe. J'ai perdu des disques dans les deux cas (usure prématuré semble-t-il). C'est aussi pour ça que j'ai plusieurs disques, pour avoir mes données en double ...


----------



## Zitoune (29 Novembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Dommage que tu ne sois pas sur Lyon. Je t'aurais fait ça en un petit quart d'heure









 vraiment rapide


----------



## Yanne (29 Novembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Dommage que tu ne sois pas sur Lyon. Je  t'aurais fait ça en un petit quart d'heure



Pas de problème! En TGV, Bxl-Lyon c'est quoi? Deux heures? Alors, en quatres heures et quart c'st réglé!


----------



## melaure (29 Novembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> vraiment rapide



Je commence à avoir la main ...



			
				Yanne a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème! En TGV, Bxl-Lyon c'est quoi? Deux heures? Alors, en quatres heures et quart c'st réglé!


----------



## Cricri (29 Novembre 2003)

Yanne a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème! En TGV, Bxl-Lyon c'est quoi? Deux heures? Alors, en quatres heures et quart c'st réglé!



Bxl-Paris c'est plus rapide ?
Le changement de disque interne sur iMac je l'ai fait 5 fois alors je peux te faire ça en 14 minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pour l'histoire de la surchauffe, mon ordi est assez souvent allumé 24sur24 et jusqu'à preuve du contraire je vois pas où est le problème.


_J'ai depuis acheté un LaCie firewire 800 externe qui fait 8 x plus de bruit que mon Deskstar 7K250 interne (qui en fait ne fait AUCUN bruit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_


----------



## Yanne (30 Novembre 2003)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Bxl-Paris c'est plus rapide ?
> Le changement de disque interne sur iMac je l'ai fait 5 fois alors je peux te faire ça en 14 minutes


Ca va de mieux en mieux... Alors, quelqu'un sur Lille? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Cricri a dit:
			
		

> _J'ai depuis acheté un LaCie firewire 800 externe qui fait 8 x plus de bruit que mon Deskstar 7K250 interne (qui en fait ne fait AUCUN bruit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ca, par contre c'est une mauvaise nouvelle! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est quoi la source de bruit, le disque même ou le ventilo (j'ai cru qu'il n'y en a pas dans Lacie...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)?


----------



## Cricri (30 Novembre 2003)

Yanne a dit:
			
		

> Ca, par contre c'est une mauvaise nouvelle!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non non, mon LaCie va très bien. C'est simplement qu'il fait un bruit normal de disque et que le Deskstar 7K250 interne n'en fait aucun. 

Il se trouve que pour moi c'est un détail important qui m'aurait fait vite choisir (le LaCie c'est juste pour le backup)


----------



## kertruc (5 Janvier 2004)

Bon, ben ça y est, j'ai passé commande d'un Seagate 80Go.

J'espère avoir enfin un iMac silencieux...

Je vous tiens au courant (si je ne donne pas de nouvelle, c'est que j'ai cassé mon iMac, et que je vais être obligé d'acheter un iBook...)


----------



## alèm (5 Janvier 2004)

kernnac a dit:
			
		

> J'espère avoir enfin un iMac silencieux...



si t'enlèves l'écran et l'alim, tu tiens le bon bout !


----------



## kertruc (6 Janvier 2004)

Ben, de toute façon, ça peut pas être pire..
Mon DD fais un bruit de scie...
Je ne peux pas dormir avec l'iMac allumé tellement il fait de bruit...
En plus le DD ne s'arrête jamais...
M'enfin, si LDLC est rapide, et que Mélaure dit vrai (et je n'ai aucune raison de croire le contraire), je vais bientôt être soulagé, et pourvoir jouer mon Cousteau


----------



## kertruc (6 Janvier 2004)

Une question bête :
Quel est le meilleur moyen de sauvegarder mes préférences (comptes mail, etc...) ?
Je sauvegarde tout mon dossier utilisateur ?
PS : je sais que ça a déjà été traité 1000 fois comme question, mais là j'ai un chameau dans la paume


----------



## kertruc (10 Janvier 2004)

Ça y est j'ai installé le Seagate Baracuda !!
C'est le top ! Il est ultra silencieux ! Le rêve !!!
Je découvre de nouveaux bruits chez moi !
C'est très facile à faire, quelques vis et c'est fini en moins de 10 mn...
Le plus long c'est de faire des sauvegardes... je pense qu'il faut prévoir un Disque externe pour se simplifier la vie...
Moi j'ai essayé d'exporter mon dossier utilisateur sur un PC avec XP et c'est impossible... (enfin j'ai pas réussi... Fenêtres a des pb avec les noms de certains fichiers...)...

Ahhh ! le monde du silence... un vrai iMac !!


----------

